
Show HN: Self-hosted mailserver Poste.io got REST API - efesak2
https://poste.io/demo
======
szaydon
does this not exist anymore? Been trying to check it out and it isn't working

~~~
efesak2
what is not working?

~~~
szaydon
poste.io .. for some reason I am getting error pages

